# PubMed- Efficacy and safety of ayurvedic herbs in diarrhea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome - a randomized controlled cross-over trial.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Efficacy and safety of ayurvedic herbs in diarrhea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome - a randomized controlled cross-over trial.*

J Altern Complement Med. 2014 May;20(5):A81

Authors: Lauche R, Kumar S, Kreppenhofer J, Lüdtke R, Rampp T, Dobos G, Langhorst J

PMID: 24805718 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

